# Machida vs Kennedy to headline Fight For The Troops (Nov 6)



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Boom!

Dana just announced that Machida will drop to 185 and headline Fight For The Troops on FS-1, Nov 6, 2013 in Kentucky

Nov 6 
Machida vs Kennedy 

Nov 9
Belfort vs Henderson 

Nov 16
GSP vs Hendricks
Sonnen vs Silva
MacDonald vs Lawler


"UFC ‏@ufc 6m
.[email protected] just announced @lyotomachidafw vs @TimKennedyMMA MW bout to headline Fight for the Troops this Nov 6th in Fort Campbell, KY!"

"FOXSportsLive ‏@FOXSportsLive 11m
Did you catch @danawhite's @UFC announcement on @FOXSportsLive tonight? Here it is: http://snpy.tv/184R1yl @UFCONFOX"


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Suck shit machida, enjoy your bum fight


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Interesting.

I have no doubt that Machida will beat Kennedy but at the same time I wonder how much of the cut will affect his game. Part of his advantage at 185 was his speed and quickness.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Well Kennedy hopefully gets knocked out here


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

wow,

soon machida will be on the undercard.

no interest in that fight apart from seeing how he looks like and moves at 185.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He's always looked a bit soft rather than cut up. I think he's going to retain a lot of power and will be quick enough at 185. He always comes in at 204 so he's not far off at all.

I'm confident he can beat Chael, Wand, Bisping, Leben, Luke, Boetsch, Okami, Belcher, and everyone else on the 185 roster.

Guys he might have difficulties with.

- Munoz
- Weidman
- Vitor
- Mousassi

There's no doubt he can hold his own at 205. This shakes up the division a bit now. I wonder what Anderson has to say.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Black_S15 said:


> wow,
> 
> soon machida will be on the undercard.
> 
> no interest in that fight apart from seeing how he looks like and moves at 185.


Hes headlining this card so no undercard for him


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Hes headlining this card so no undercard for him


dear god, Machida / Kennedy main event.... why why why


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

What is this shit?!

What a terrible bit of matchmaking and to put it as headliner? WTF?!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Killz said:


> What is this shit?!
> 
> What a terrible bit of matchmaking and to put it as headliner? WTF?!


Don't you know that Kennedy is an ex-military-something? Surely that justifies him being in the main event, doesn't it?



No, it doesn't.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Why are they trying to make Tim Kennedy happen. Their is a very good chance that this will be the worst fight of the year.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

And the hits keep on rolling for Joe Silva.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Excited that Machida is dropping to 185. Not excited for this fight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Why are they trying to make Tim Kennedy happen. Their is a very good chance that this will be the worst fight of the year.


Beats Roger Gracie on the prelims, next fight he's headlining against Machida.


I just can't fathom why this matchup has been made, and this isnt even the 1st big name they've tried to give Kennedy either!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Gracie/Kennedy was an under-card fight...but they cut Roger Gracie and they move Tim Kennedy up to the main event.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It's called "fight for the troops" not "fight for the snobs at mmaforum" kennedy has more fans than you think. Besides, Machida has never fought at MW in his life. He's been run out of LHW by Phil Davis exactly like Stann and Boetch, why would he deserve a higher ranked opponent??


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Tim Kennedy doesn't get the respect he deserves, he sure gave Jacare a tough fight, he can out-grapple Machida all night long...and probably will.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> It's called "fight for the troops" not "fight for the snobs at mmaforum" kennedy has more fans than you think. Besides, Machida has never fought at MW in his life. He's been run out of LHW by Phil Davis exactly like Stann and Boetch, why would he deserve a higher ranked opponent??


So the "fans" get to see another terrible Machida fight or Kennedy getting KTFO. And who the hell in the MW division isn't a 205 washout, Belfort, Sonnen, Munoz, Bisping, Boetsch, Franklin? Machida deserves a higher ranked opponent because Machida/Weidman is a fight that makes sense and their's nobody else in the 185lb division worth pushing into a title fight.



Sugar-Free_LizaG said:


> Tim Kennedy doesn't get the respect he deserves, he sure gave Jacare a tough fight, he can out-grapple Machida all night long...and probably will.


Oh yay 25 minutes of Kennedy pushing Machida against a fence. Tim Kennedy is a decent fighter and he can build himself up Alan Belcher style in the division but this fight is a dog of a fight. And when the smoke clears Kennedy could get cut and Machida could be the UFC's new "jon fitch".


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't really get why they keep trying to give Tim Kennedy big fights.

But I know he's about to get slaughtered. Excited to see Lyoto finally at 185.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

you think that they would want to give the ex- military guys winnable fights. I think Kennedy has a chance but me thinks he is getting slaughtered 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> It's called "fight for the troops" not "fight for the snobs at mmaforum" kennedy has more fans than you think. Besides, Machida has never fought at MW in his life. He's been run out of LHW by Phil Davis exactly like Stann and Boetch, why would he deserve a higher ranked opponent??


It won't let me rep you, but I would if I could.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Not surprising, Machida was going nowhere fast at LHW.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Tim Kennedy isn't a big name my any means. But the dude is legit. He has wins over Mayham Miller, Trevor Prangley, Robbie Lawler, Melvion Manhoef, and other UFC vets...

I don't really have a problem with this fight. If Machida wants to prove that he can be a tough match-up for Weidman, he needs to beat guys like Tim Kennedy.
There's so many other exciting fights for him at 185 lbs. I'm glad he's finally decided to make the drop.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Don't you know that Kennedy is an ex-military-something? Surely that justifies him being in the main event, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.


 If you wanna get technical, he was a Green Beret. Those guys don't **** around.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I hate this match up as I'm a machida fan and Kennedy is kind of a downgrade of an opponent in my opinion. It should be an easy fight for Machida. However looking at the context, Machida is coming off a lost, and this i a event for the troops.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Weird fight for Lyoto to take. I don't think most casuals even know who Kennedy is.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Weird fight for Lyoto to take. I don't think most casuals even know who Kennedy is.


I feel the same. 
I guess he just wanted to fight asap.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not a bad fight, Lyoto is coming off a loss and dropping a division, so any opponent coming off a win is a rightful opponent.

First look you'd pick Machida, but for the facts stated above, I'm not so quick to put money on him. Ok he thought he beat Davis but, a 20lb weigh-in weight drop at this stage is quite significant.


----------

